# XM Awards Satellite Contract to SS/L



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Space Systems/Loral was awarded a contract by XM Satellite Radio to build XM-5, a high-power, digital audio radio service (DARS) satellite that will serve as a ground spare for the company's fleet. The order from XM is Space Systems/Loral's fourth commercial satellite award in 2005. Scheduled for delivery in 2007, XM-5 has an on-orbit design life of 15 years, the companies said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

